# Liberty Backhoe Fiasco



## degelia

Hello all, I am new to the forum but thought I would share my experience with this company.

4-8-2013 Ordered 7ft backhoe online. Received order confirmation immediately and informed that I would get my backhoe by 4-26-2013

4-20-2013 Called company to get shipping info to make sure truck would be able to get to my house. Was told (by general mgr)shipping information would be updated that night, but that my backhoe was on a truck and should be on time.

4-21-2013 Received e-mail from general manager stating that my shipment would be delayed a few days, I called to see what had happened and was told someone in the shipping department would get back with me, but that never happened

4-29-2013 Called company to see if I could get an update and see if I could get shipping info that I still never have received. Was told that my new shipping document was going to update that night which never happened.

4-30-2013 Got e-mail from shipping department that said my shipment should arrive by 5-1 or 5-2, so I called again and demanded shipping info, which they said I could not get until that night, I insisted until they told me that actually my shipment was in fact on a truck but would not reach me until 5-3 or 5-6 I decided to cool down for a few days and called back on 5-2 and asked to speak to the general manager, after two attempts and 30 minutes I finally got thru to him and he admitted that he did not get enough 7 foot backhoes to fill my order. When I suggested he had lied to me at least once, he acted offended. 

Long story short, I cancelled my order and immediately confirmed with my credit card company. I don't see how these people are still in business. I cannot 
believe that I am the only one this has happened to.


----------



## pogobill

Good info, thanks


----------



## Hornblowerharry

*liberty*

I had the exact same experience. Except I did not cancel. The backhoe works well. I will write more later. Truly an "f"ed up company. Probably better off paying the extra money and getting a name brand backhoe. These products will hold their value. Plus if you take a farm deduction, you are getting it for much less than the purchase price. I have posted a youtube video of mine in action. gogle liberty backhoe youtube

I have lots of advice about these which I will post at some point. I already posted but it never came up.


----------



## JDGreen_

I had the same experience however six months latter I have not received a refund. They must be poorly managed and cannot be truthful if they are out of stock.


----------



## clydeive

Dealing with this company is an amazing experience. My backhoe was delivered 4 months after it was promised. I was promised compensation for the fiasco but the promises were not kept, The whole process was like watching an episode of the three stooges. What bothered me the most were the constant promises that were not kept. I spent many years as a purchasing agent and this was the most amazing display of incompetence I have ever experienced. The backhoe appears to be of good quality but I would never do business with this company again.


----------



## jww100

*Stay away from liberty backhoes!*

*I have had a similar experience;*

6/23/2015 I placed an order over the phone, estimated arrival 7/23/2015

7/21/2015 Received an email notice that I would be getting shipping info by the next day.

7/21/2015 Received an email from GM Alex that shipping has been delayed and new date is between 8/10-8/14 and I would get $154 credit for the inconvenience.

8/24/2015 Called in to check status, supposedly on its way shipping info to follow.

8/25/2015 Received email from GM apologizing for not getting back right away and notifying me that the new ship date will be 9/28/2015

8/28/2015 Called and canceled the order, was told accounting would refund my payment ASAP

9/1/2015 Emailed and requested a cancellation confirmation and refund, they said by the end of the day 

9/4/2015 Called with the same above request, promised immediate action

9/9/2015 Called again and finally received an email confirming my request and was told i should receive an email from accounting

9/10/2015 Called my credit card and filed a disputed charge for non fulfillment

It would appear that this company uses every trick in the book to keep your money as long as they can and not ship anything.

*STAY AWAY FROM LIBERTY BACKHOES!* 

My advice is to buy local when you can!


----------



## Rjarka

Don't feel like the lone ranger boys,I went through the same B/S. Ordered the hoe in April
of 2014 and didn't get it until July and that was only the beginning of the headaches.I had to completely tear the hoe down to assemble the horizontal bar to the the top link and the hoe and then it did not fit the hole in the backhoe,The hole was full of powder coat and I spent hours scraping until the bolt would go through. The buckets were the same story,holes full of powder coat.The shield that is suppose to go over the u-joint is a mystery .It just does not fit. The thumb that was a bonus has an arm that attaches to the upper and lower arm did not fit. It was welded off center and out of square.I ended up making a new bar and bushings in my shop. So much for turnkey operation.
Troy is the biggest liar I have ever experienced in my 75 years on earth.He will promise the moon and never delivers.
Long story short "STAY AWAY FROM LIBERTY BACKHOES"
 Richard Jarka
Caledonia ,Mn


----------

